# Hellenic Lines Greece



## awaugh (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone where where I could find a list of the vessels that Hellenic line who went bankrupt in the late 1980,s owned

Tony Waugh


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tony,

If you Google - Hellenic Lines fleet - there are a lot of hits. The Hellenic Mediterranean Line etc etc so there could be info there which will help you.

Hawkey01


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is the fleet list from OCEAN SHIPS 1982. Hope this helps.


----------



## awaugh (Aug 27, 2007)

Scorcher,

Great many thanks

Regards Tony Waugh


----------



## AlexZ (May 4, 2021)

awaugh said:


> Does anyone where where I could find a list of the vessels that Hellenic line who went bankrupt in the late 1980,s owned
> 
> Tony Waugh
> Tony try this linc ,or log in.
> ...


----------

